# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  3 nëntor 2013: Dita e zgjedhjeve lokale në Kosovë

## Mbinjeriu

Zgjedhjet po afrohen...

Zgjedhjet lokale po afrohen,fushata zgjedhore do fillojë zyrtarisht pas disa ditësh,edhe këtë radhë me gjasë skenari njejtë,politikanët do premtojnë shumë për të mos realizuar asgjë konkrete!
Sigurisht premtimet parazgjedhore nuk janë risi ekzkluzive e këtyre zgjedhjeve,ne në kontinuitet e kemi këtë "luks"të dëgjojmë/lexojmë marrina të këtyre që tallen me popullin,duke premtuar aq shumë sa duket utopike implementimi i projekteve te tyre!
Nëse shoqëria jonë do ishin qenie të vetëdijshme që të i gjykojnë dhe kuptojnë veprimet e partive politike,atëherë sigurtë nuk do e kishin këtë komoditet me u krekos politikanët sharlatanë!

Gjatë dites lexova se mbi 2.000 zyrtarë akuzohen për korrupsion,pasi siç thuhet kanë abuzuar me detyren e tyre,dhe marrë ryshfet,në rrethana normale ky lajm të dëshpëron për nivelin e lartë të korrupsionit,kurse zhgënjimi më i madh është tek sa lexon në fund të lajmit se vetëm "disa"janë ndëshkuar,kurse të tjerët kanë vazhduar misionin e tyre(me avazin e njejtë).

Edhe këtë fushatë zgjedhore subjektet kryesore në vend do drejtojnë gishtin tregues se ky është i "korruptuar",ani pse si për ironi të gjitha këto PDK,LDK-AAK-ja ishin në pushtet dhe asnjëra nuk mundet me pretendu se u tregua korrekte në raport me përgjegjësinë e tyre,sepse koha ka dëshmuar se asnjëra nuk doli e pastër nga petku i pushtetit.
E dimë të gjithë se niveli i korrupsionit tek ne është shqetësues,pasi është prezentë në çdo segment,duke filluar nga pushteti lokal e deri tek ai qëndror,edhe atë në përmasa të mëdha,por derisa mungon vetëdija kolektive për të reflektuar atëherë kjo strukturë udhëheqëse do na rrjepë të gjallë(Mirë bën,derisa rrime urtë)!

Në një shoqëri të korruptuar,ata që humbin më së shumti janë shtresa e të varfërve,sepse ato "para"qe ishin te destinuara për zhvillim,përdoren për qëllime të tjera,si mjete luksi per "eliten" drejtuese,si dhe fryerjen e llogarive bankare te tyre.
Si mund të presim se do ndryshojë kjo situatë?
Sistemi gjyqësor është i korruptuar,të pakten ashtu e tregojnë faktet,ja një tregues i qartë:Vetëm një numër i vogël zyrtarësh të akuzuar janë ndëshkuar, ndërsa pjesa tjetër është lënë e lirë. Gjatë vitit 2012, prokuroritë kanë pranuar 14 aktgjykime me urdhër ndëshkimor, 24 aktgjykime refuzuese, 15 aktgjykime lirues, 105 aktgjykime dënuese, 4 aktgjykime me masë të trajtimit të detyrueshëm.
Me të drejtë shumë kanë humbur kredibilitetin tek organet gjyqësore,si dhe tek Agjencia Kosovare Kundër-Korrupsionit!

Për fund ky është mesazhi:

"E dini ate shprehjen, me genjeve nje here, e kam fajin une. Me genjeve dy here, je ti i zoti shume. Me genjeve heren e trete, jam une fajtor"

----------


## Antiproanti

*Kandidatja me emrin më të gjatë dhe karakteristik*



Ajo është në mesin e qindra kandidateve për Asambletë Komunale në zgjedhjet lokale që me 3 nëntor do të zhvillohen në Republikën e Kosovës. Por ajo çfarë e bënë të veçantë nga bashkëpretendentët e saj, është emri, transmeton reporteri.

Kandidatja për Asamblenë Komunale të Gjakovës, nga radhët e Aleancës Kosova e Re, ka një emër të gjatë dhe karakteristik. Emri i saj është *Gjylgjyzare Karaxhija Xharavina-Zarushi*.
http://www.zeri.info/artikulli/17115...-karakteristik

----------


## Antiproanti

*Haradinaj: Vitin e ardhshëm, unë kryeministër*



*Kryetari i AAK-së, Ramush Haradinaj, zgjodhi që në hapje të fushatës në Klinë të flas për PDK-në dhe LDK-në dhe koalicionin e mundshëm.*

Pasi bëri thirrje të votohet kandidati i tij në këtë komunë, Enver Berisha, i cili, sipas tij, është i duhuri për ndryshim, u shpreh i bindur se zgjedhjet e ardhme do të jetë kryeministër i vendit.

Sikurse në Deçan edhe në Klinë tha se synon që në çdo familje të punësojnë nga një anëtar.

“_Unë nuk jam argat i dikujt. S’kam qenë as më parë e as nuk jam. Jam i gatshëm të punojë, por jo që të jem argat e të hyj në koalicion qeverisës me parti që e kanë sjellë vendin në këtë gjendje. Nuk e bëjmë këtë. Unë vërtetë që do të jem kryeministër në vitin që vjen_”, ka thënë ai, transmeton KP.

Kandidati për Klinën nga AAK-ja, Enver Berisha premtoi të ardhme më të mirë dhe tha se ndryshimi po vjen, madje për gjithë Kosovën.

Sipas tij, AAK-ja është e vetmja që në proceset demokratike dhe trajtimin ndaj qytetarëve mund të arrij të bëjë ndryshim. Premtoi arsim më të mirë, shëndetësi e shumë të tjera. /Telegrafi/
http://www.telegrafi.com/lajme/harad...r-112-259.html

----------


## Antiproanti

*Premtime pa mbulesë*




_Visar Rushiti nga Instituti GAP thotë se në Mitrovicë janë premtuar prej 100 deri 150 milionë euro investime. Mirëpo, sipas Kornizës Afatmesme Buxhetore, komuna e Mitrovicës do të ketë 14.6 milionë euro buxhet në vitin 2014, pak mbi 15 milionë në vitin 2015 dhe 15.3 milionë euro buxhet në vitin 2016._


*Zëri: Sa janë të zbatueshme në praktikë premtimet që kandidatët për kryetarë të komunave po japin gjatë fushatës parazgjedhore për zgjedhjet lokale të 3 nëntorit ?*

*Rushiti*: Nga ajo që është parë deri më sot, premtimet e kandidatëve për kryetarë të komunave do t’i ndaja në dysh: premtimet të cilat janë më lehtë të matshme dhe të mundshme për t’u realizuar, dhe ato premtime të cilat nuk mund të maten dhe janë kryesisht të parealizueshme.

Në grupin e parë hyjnë ato premtime që kanë të bëjnë me probleme reale dhe praktike që hasin qytetarët në komunë, p.sh: furnizimi me ujë të pijes, menaxhimi i mbeturinave, shtrimi trotuareve, parkingjet, ndriçimi publik, derisa, në grupin e dytë të premtimeve hyjnë projektet që kërkojnë shuma të mëdha parash, dhe premtimet për investime qindramilionëshe. Këto të fundit janë të parealizueshme duke pasur parasysh buxhetin si të Kosovës në përgjithësi (1.6 miliard), ashtu edhe të komunave, në veçanti.

Në përgjithësi, buxheti i secilës komunë përbëhet nga granti qeveritar që përbën 80-90% të buxhetit të komunës, dhe të hyrave vetjake që përbëjnë 10-20% të buxhetit të komunës në total. Pastaj, nëse shohim ndarjet apo kategoritë e shpenzimeve të buxhetit, ku bën pjesë edhe kategoria e shpenzimeve kapitale, dhe e krahasojmë me premtimet e tilla të dhëna nga kandidatët, vërehet fare lehtë se realizimi i atyre premtimeve është i pamundshëm.


*Zëri: A po i mashtrojnë qytetarët duke premtuar shuma milionëshe të fryra?*

*Rushiti*: Janë disa komuna në të cilat gjatë këtyre ditëve është premtuar investime kapitale deri në 100 apo 150 milionë euro që do të bëhen gjatë mandatit të ardhshëm katërvjeçar, si komuna e Mitrovicës, e Prizrenit, Gjilanit dhe Vushtrrisë.

_Në Mitrovicë janë premtuar prej 100 deri 150 milionë euro investime, mirëpo sipas Kornizës Afatmesme Buxhetore, komuna e Mitrovicës do të ketë 14.6 milionë euro buxhet në vitin 2014, pak mbi 15 milionë në vitin 2015 dhe 15.3 milion euro buxhet në vitin 2016.

Në këtë buxhet, granti i përgjithshëm qeveritar bën pjesë me mbi 12 milion, derisa të hyrat vetjake me mbi 2 milionë euro. Për më shumë, në Mitrovicë është premtuar krijimi i katër mijë vendeve të punës dhe renovimi i stadiumit të qytetit duke e krahasuar pastaj atë me stadiumin e famshëm Wembley në Londër i cili ka kushtuar rreth 894 milionë euro.

Kështu vazhdon Prizreni me 33.6 milionë euro buxhet në vitin 2013 derisa janë premtuar 100 milionë euro investime, pastaj Gjilani, Vushtrria, ku në këtë të fundit janë premtuar 80 milionë euro investime derisa Vushtrria do të përmbyllë vitin 2013 me 12.6 milion euro buxhet, dhe sipas Kornizës Afatmesme të Buxhetit, do të ketë jo më shumë se nga 13 milion në vitet 2014 dhe 2015, dhe pak mbi 14 milion në vitin 2016._


*Zëri: Realisht cili do të jetë buxheti për investime kapitale gjate viteve ne vijim?*

*Rushiti*: Në vitin 2013 është planifikuar që komunat të kenë 127 milionë euro buxhet për shpenzime kapitale, ndërsa buxheti total për komuna është planifikuar të jetë *378* milion euro. Krahasuar me vitin 2012, buxheti i planifikuar për shpenzime kapitale është rritur për 2 milion euro që nuk paraqet ndonjë ndryshim të theksueshëm.


*Zëri: A keni bërë krahasime mes premtimeve dhe realizimeve gjate mandatit te fundit 4- vjeçar. Nëse po, në çfarë përqindje janë realizuar premtimet e zgjedhjeve te fundit?*

*Rushiti*: Si pjesë e raporteve mbi vlerësimin e qeverisjes së të gjitha komunave në Kosovë gjatë mandatit në përfundim katërvjeçar 2010-2013 (Letërnjoftimi i Komunës), Instituti GAP ka bërë edhe vlerësimin e përmbushjes së premtimeve të dhëna gjatë fushatës 2009.

Megjithatë, është vështirë të matet sa i përket përqindjes për të gjitha premtimet në të gjitha komunat, por do të thosha që* ka shumë premtime të bëra në 2009 të cilat nuk janë realizuar gjatë mandatit katërvjeçar 2010-2013*.

P.sh. në Prishtinë ishte premtuar por nuk është realizuar: bërja e Prishtinës qendër metropolitane, pastaj ndërtimi i kompleksit të fushave rekreative sportive në lokacionin e quajtur ‘Fusha e Pajtimit’ pastaj në Mitrovicë ishte premtuar dhe nuk është realizuar: ndërtimi i një Universiteti Evropian, dhe lirimi banesave të shqiptarëve të uzurpuara në veri të Mitrovicës, pastaj në Gjilan ishte premtuar por që nuk është realizuar: krijimi i katër mijë vendeve të reja të punës, etj.


*Zëri: Cilët kryetarë të komunave kanë arritur ta zbatojnë më së miri planin për investime kapitale e cilët jo?*

*Rushiti*: Nëse i marrin disa prej komunave më të mëdha shohim se në vitin 2012 komuna e Prishtinës ka përqindjen më të ulët të realizimit të shpenzimeve kapitale krahasuar me atë çka është planifikuar. Në anën tjetër, Gjakova dhe Gjilani prijnë sa i përket realizimit të këtyre shpenzimeve.

Duhet pasur parasysh se komunat shpesh ulin qëllimisht shifrat e planifikuara me qëllim që të krijojnë “iluzione” se kanë qenë të suksesshëm në realizim të planeve. P.sh komuna e Gjilanit ka pasur realizim shumë të mirë të shpenzimeve kapitale mirëpo krahasuar me vitin paraprak, këto shpenzime kanë pësuar rënie prej afro 1.4 milion euro në vitin 2012.
http://www.zeri.info/artikulli/17183...ime-pa-mbulese

----------


## Antiproanti

*Muaji i Rrenave*



_Milaim Shefkiu_

*Gjithë mileti tashmë e di se frazeologjitë e politikanëve gjatë fushatës janë kozmetikë demagogjike që përdoret vetëm për të mbushur thesin me vota. Shumica e premtimeve milionëshe e qindra milionëshe, janë vetëm llafe në çarshi, që nuk kanë kusure. Pra llafeve të kësaj natyre nuk i prehet dëm, sikurse nuk i kërkohet as llogari, sepse të gjithë e dinë se nuk janë të vërteta. Prandaj qytetarët sa të munden “të gjëmojnë” sikur ai plaku kur i ka dëgjuar njerëzit duke rrejtur ashiqare, e duke u munduar të mos lëshojë zë.*


Derisa 1 prilli botërisht njihet si Dita e Rrenave, muaji i fushatës në Kosovë mund të konsiderohet si Muaji i Rrenave.
Qytetarët, pas një jave zgjedhjesh duhet të kaliten, sikur spartanët, qëkur t’i dëgjojnë premtimet e politikanëve gjatë fushatës të mos i marrin “afër zemrës”, sepse shpërndarja e milionave nuk ashtë asgjë tjetër, përveç “ëndërr e Nastradinit”.

Ky i fundit kish pa njëherë ëndërr se një tregtar po i jep nëntë grosh, e i thoshte tregtarit se nuk i do nëntë, por i do dhjetë. Duke u shtyrë me tregtarin i del gjumi... Kur e sheh veten se është ëndërr, i mbylli sytë, e zgjati dorën mbi jorgan, duke i thënë... mi jep nëntë grosh se po i marr...

Këta miliona që po i premtojnë politikanët për infrastrukturë, bujqësi, arsim, shkencë, e kulturë... janë irracionale, sepse që tash dihet sa do të jetë buxheti i vitit të ardhshëm dhe i dy-tri viteve pasuese. Gjithë buxheti i paraparë për investime kapitale nuk i plotëson premtimet e dhëna në fushatë. Prandaj mesazhi për ikje nga “alienët” vlen për njerëzit e rëndomtë, që e shohin fushatën nga distanca, ndërsa ata që u shkojnë pas liderëve të partive politike, natyrisht se duhet t’u besojnë “për hatër” sepse gjatë fushatave u bie në dhëmb “ndonjë sheqerkë”.

Kjo është vetëm njëra pjesë e dramës zgjedhore, ndërsa pjesa tjetër lidhet me ndryshimet radikale të politikanëve ose, thënë ndryshe, metamorfozën politike të disa kandidatëve për kryetarë komunash.

Po e nisim me kandidaten për kryetare të Gjakovës, Mimoza Kusari, e cila shkoi në pazar dhe nuk hezitoi t’ia kapë karrocën një hallexhiu për t’i ndihmuar që t’i bartë disa thasë me speca. Në shikim të parë duket shumë humane dhe tepër emocionale, sepse keqpërdorimi i fëmijëve në Kosovë është relativisht i theksuar. Por, në anën tjetër, shtrohet pyetja se ku ka qenë Mimoza Kusari katër vitet e shkuara që asnjëherë nuk e ka çarë kokën për këtë kategori. Nuk është reale që një politikan i paprekshëm për katër vjet ose tetë vjet, të shndërrohet në hamall e lypsar vetëm atëherë kur ka nevojë për “kokrrën” e këtyre fatkëqijve.

Nuk është vetëm Mimoza që u ka rënë në sy njerëzve në këto ditë zgjedhjesh. Është edhe kryeministri Hashim Thaçi, i cili shkon dyqan më dyqan për t’ua kërkuar votën. Fushatën “derë më derë” nuk e kanë zbuluar kosovarët, por është jashtë normales, që t’ua dëgjojë hallin hallexhinjve, vetëm kur politikani ka dobi nga ta.

Ndërsa më së paku fushatë zgjedhore është vizita e Isa Mustafës dhe e Agim Çekut te shoqatat me nevoja të veçanta. U tha se nuk është fushatë, por këto lloj takimesh tejkalojnë fushatën. Të verbrit dhe ata me sindromin Down, kanë një mal hallesh dhe kërkesash, të cilat nuk i kanë të sotme, por i kanë trashëguar me vite. Mustafa është kryetar i Prishtinës ndërsa Çeku ministër në qeverinë aktuale. Të dy kanë pasur qindra mundësi që t’u ndihmojnë këtyre njerëzve me nevoja të veçanta e nuk e kanë bërë kurrë, ndërsa tani e kanë gjetur fushatën zgjedhore për t’u marrë me hallet e tyre.

*Fushata është marketing politik për t’i fituar zgjedhjet, por edhe në këtë shteg duhet ecur këmbëzbathur dhe nëpër tokë, jo qiellit sikur “hajnat e Bagdadit”.*

http://www.zeri.info/artikulli/17163/muaji-i-rrenave

----------


## zANë

Cfare pritet nga keto zgjedhje?

Jam shume kurioze te di se cfare presin qytetaret nga keto zgjedhje.Me aq pak sa ka pare une,nuk eshte se kam par ndonje risi ne skenen politike te Kosoves,pastaj as vete programet nuk me duket te rifreskuara,qe mos te them se ngjajn sikur ato programe po lexojn dhe vete per here te pare,sikur i kaN marr 'borxh' nga ndonje vend tjeter.

Ajo qe me bene pershtypje eshte se as vete politikanet dhe partit politike nuk kan intuziazem fare,kjo bie dukshem ne sy,duke filluar nga slloganet qe ata kan zhgjedh e deri te hapja e kampanjes.
Me se shumti bie ne sy Albin Kurti - VV,me duket shume i heshtur,dhe pothuajse duket vetem ateher kur jan te 'detyruar' dhe kur duken jan shume fjale-pak....sidomos sa i perket debatve jan cik te distancuar nga ajo cfare jemi mesuar te shofim.

Kam ndjek 3 debate deri me tani,dhe me ka bere pershtypje sa pak flitet ne keto debate per korrupsionin apo per gjera qe jan thelbesore dhe madhore,me kete dua te them sigurisht qe ka korrupsion,por korrupsioni eshte rredhoj e te gjitha partive politike prandaj edhe nuk futen shume te hapin nje debat te mirfillt.

Nga gjithe ajo qe pame,personalisht me beri te mendoj sikur keto zgjedhje jan te planifikuara ne kuptimin,jan te caktuara vendet kush ku do te fitoj,se ska mundesi te fillojn nje fushat kaq te lodhur,ku dihet se fillimi dhe fundi i fushates ka rendesin me te madhe.

----------


## Antiproanti

*Qytetarët indiferentë ndaj fushatës dhe premtimeve*



Mungesa e ofertave konkrete nga ana e kandidatëve për kryetar të komunave, të cilat do të lehtësonin jetën e qytetarëve, ka ndikuar që një pjesë e qytetarëve të jenë indiferentë ndaj fushatës zgjedhore dhe premtimeve të pretendentëve për kryetarë të komunave. Kështu vlerësojnë për Telegrafin ekspertë dhe analistë, sipas të cilëve politikanët po dalin me premtime dhe programe të njëjta.

Ismet Kryeziu, drejtor ekzekutiv i Institutit Demokratik të Kosovës (KDI), ka theksuar se nga ecuria e deritanishme e fushatës zgjedhore, vërehet indiferencë qytetare për zhvillimet e fushatës dhe prezantimet e kandidatëve.

Sipas tij, kjo indiferencë buron nga mungesa e platformave dhe programeve përmbajtësore, nga ana e subjekteve politike dhe nga kandidatët për kryetarë komunash, e sidomos nga qasja e nëejtë në fushatë zgjedhore, me premtime të njëjta, por me progres të vogël të dëshmuar.

“_Megjithatë, vërejmë interesim nga grupe të tjera të qytetarëve, ithtarë të subjekteve të caktuara politike, të cilët duket se besojnë në ndryshime pozitive që premtohen në këtë mandat. Ndonëse, mungesa e elaborimit konkret për platformat dhe programet përmbajtësore, nga kandidatët për kryetarë të komunave dominon, kjo vazhdon ta pengoj kryesisht interesimin e qytetarëve_”, ka shtuar Kryeziu.

Selatin Kllokoqi, nga Instituti D4D, ka theksuar për Telegrafin se është vëeshtirë të matet interesimi i qytetareve në përqindje, për ofertat e kandidatëve për kryetar të komunave.

Sipas tij, vetë fakti që bëhet prezantimi i kandidateve për kryetar komunash, zgjon interesin e qytetarëve që t’i shohin dhe vlerësojnë ofertat e kandidateve, që në fund të mund të bëjnë edhe zgjedhjen e tyre për alternativen me të mirë qeverisëse, duke shtuar se një faktorë tjetër në interesin e publikut, janë rastet kur gara ndërmjet kandidatëve për kryetar komune është e ngushtë.

“_Në përgjithësi mendoj se është një trend mesatar i këtij interesimi qytetar. Ndërsa e gjitha varet nga mënyra se si i kanë artikuluar kandidatët ofertat e tyre. Ajo që mund të ndikojë në uljen e këtij interesimi është përsëritja e premtimeve që kandidatet bëjnë dhe shabllon premtimet që jemi mësuar tashmë të dëgjojmë, si: bursa për të rinjtë, vende pune, rrugë etj. Ndërsa përqendrimi i kandidatëve në ofertat konkrete, që prekin direkt jetën e qytetarit duke ofruar zgjidhje për problemet e tyre, do të mund të ishte një element i mobilizimit të masës për ti ndjekur prezentimet e kandidatëve për kryetar komune_”, ka shtuar Kllokoqi.

Ndërsa, Avni Zogiani, nga Organizata “Çohu”, tha se shumë pak i ka përcjellur debatet të cilat po zhvillohen në mes kandidatëve për kryetar të komunave dhe ky mosinteresim, sipas tij, është rrjedhojë e asaj së nuk pret zgjidhje të problemeve nga këto zgjedhje.

*“Krejt ajo që unë e kam diskutuar rreth zgjedhjeve është se këto zgjedhje janë duke na shërbyer si “Kali i Trojës”, për ta kthyer pranueshmërinë e institucioneve serbe brenda Kosovës. 
Nuk kam ndonjë koment rreth performancës së kandidatëve përgjatë fushatës, për shkak se refuzoj me u lëshu në debate kaq triviale, përderisa Serbia po futet brenda Kosovës”, ka theksuar Zogiani.* (B.D) /Telegrafi/
http://www.telegrafi.com/lajme/qytet...e-2-36943.html

----------


## Antiproanti

Jeton Mikullovci

http://www.koha.net/?page=1,22

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

* Kandidatja me emrin më të gjatë dhe karakteristik*

gjylgjyzareAjo është në mesin e qindra kandidateve për Asambletë Komunale në zgjedhjet lokale që me 3 nëntor do të zhvillohen në Republikën e Kosovës. Por ajo çfarë e bënë të veçantë nga bashkëpretendentët e saj, është emri, transmeton reporteri. Kandidatja për Asamblenë Komunale të Gjakovës, nga radhët e Aleancës Kosova e Re, ka një emër të gjatë dhe karakteristik. Emri i saj është *Gjylgjyzare Karaxhija Xharavina-Zarushi.*

Zëri

http://mapo.al/2013/10/09/kandidatja...karakteristik/

----------


## toni54

po bre ...shpetu na kane.....veq ne kosove e shqiperi presin nga zgjedhjet vend te pune e perfitime tjera....qfare vendi ore.....

----------


## Llapi

*PDK në Ferizaj, vazhdojmë me fitore*


Në një atmosferë madhështore, Partia Demokratike e Kosovës ka zhvilluar fushatën elektorale në Ferizaj, ku është bërë edhe prezantimi i kandidatëve për Asamblenë komunale të Ferizajt.

Në këtë tubim, ku morën pjesë kryetari i PDK-së, Hashim Thaçi, zëvendëskryetari Kadri Veseli, nënkryetari dhe njëherit zëvendëskryeminstri Hajredin Kuqi, si  dhe ministra e deputetë të Kuvendit të Kosovës, u tha se PDK është vizioni i së tashmes dhe së ardhmes dhe se këtë më së miri e vërteton qeverisja e PDK-së në qytetin e Ferizajt.

I pari i PDK-së, Hshim Thaçi, tha me këtë rast se janë bashkë në Ferizaj për fitoren e kandidatit Agim Aliu.

“Sot jemi këtu për t’i dhënë mbështetje njeriut që ka vizionin për Ferizajn europian, Agim Aliut. Ju do ta keni mbështetjen e fuqishme të Qeverisë për projketet që keni për Ferizaj. Ju keni instaluar qeverisje të mirë dhe efikase. Tek ju qytetarët e Ferizajt e shohin shpresen e optimizmin, të ardhmen e Ferizajt Europian”.

Thaçi ka premtuar se në vitin e ardhshëm, Ferizaj do të bëhet me Univesrsitet publik.

Në Ferizaj, Thaçi ka thënë se do të ndërtohet autostrada Ferizaj-Kaçanik- Hani i Elezit, si dhe magjistralja deri në Brezovicë. “Më 3 nëntor do të kemi festën e madhe për Ferizajn, ju do të jeni qendër e komunikimit mes Prishtinës dhe Shkupit, për zhvillimin e biznesit”.

Ai ka premtuar 25 milion euro për ish-punëtorët e Fabrikës së tubave në Ferizaj.

Thaçi ka thënë se presin fitore spektakolare në Ferizaj dhe se ndihet krenar që ka udhëhequr partinë më proeuropiane, për 14 vjet. Ai ka ftuar qytetarët për një fushatë të qetë dhe të konkurrencës së lirë

Ndërkaq, Agim Aliu kandidat i PDK-së për kryetar të Ferizajt tha se Ferizaj është në përmbyllje të projekteve falë qeverisjes së PDK-së, ai tha se kanë investuar në arsim, bujqësi, kanalizime, sport, kulturë dhe rini, si dhe kanë ofruar shërbime cilësore për qytetarët.

Agim Aliu po ashtu ka thënë se Ferizaj për herë të parë po bëhet me bulevard dhe me spital modern, ndërsa ka premtuar investime dhe subvencione për bujqit, ngritjen e cilësisë dhe parakushteve për zhvillim ekonomik, sipërfaqe të gjelbruara në komunë, rritje të punësimit, ujë të pijshëm, ngritjen e cilësisë në arsim dhe shëndetësi.

----------


## Llapi

*Hashim Thaçi: Shtimes nuk ia mori askush krenarinë*




Në tubimin madhështor të fillimit të fushatës zgjedhore në Shtime, ishin të pranishëm kryetari i PDK-së, njëherësh edhe Kryeministër, Z. Hashim Thaçi me bashkëpunëtorë, mes tyre Kadri Veseli, Hajredin Kuçi, ministra e deputetë të Kuvendit të Kosovës.

Me këtë rast, në fjalën e vet, kryetari i Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës, Z. Hashim Thaçi ka thënë se ky është tubim dhe mbështetje për PDK-në dhe Z. Naim Ismaili.

Ky tubim dëshmon më së miri kontratën që ka lidhur PDK me qytetarët e Shtimes. Ju duke treguar besueshmëri, duke votuar PDK-në në tri palë zgjedhje dëshmuat besimin Tuaj për PDK-në, ju i dhatë shpresë e fuqi PDK-së në të gjitha drejtimet.

Thaçi ka falënderuar invalidët e luftës, Familjet e dëshmorëve, rininë, arsimtarët dhe të gjithë mbështetësit e PDK-së duke deklaruar se do të bëjë edhe më tepër në të ardhmen për Shtimen.

Kryetari i Degës së PDK-së në Shtime, Fehmi Mujota ka thënë se jemi në qytetin e traditës dhe të fitoreve të njëpasnjëshme të PDK-së, se besojmë se do të fitojmë sërish në Shtime dhe se qytetarët e Shtimes atëherë kur ishte lufta ishin në luftë, atëherë kur ndërtohej Shtimja qytetarët ishin me ne, dhe tash qytetarët do të jenë me ne në Shtimen Europiane. Ai ka thënë se në Shtime janë investuar miliona euro në projekte të ndryshme, të rëndësishme për qytetarët e Shtimes.

Kandidati për kryetar të Shtimes Naim Ismaili ka thënë se po hyjmë me vizionin për rritjen e fitores së PDK-së. PDK ka konceptin e qartë për zhvillimin e Shtimes edhe për katër vitet e ardhshme.

Ai ka premtuar mbështetje ndaj bizneseve, respektimin e vlerave të trashëgimisë kulturore historike, punësimin, zhvillimin ekonomik, infrastrukturën si dhe mbështetjen e rinisë. Ai ka thënë se do të investohen 22 milion euro. Ai ka thënë se alternativë e vetme për të votuar është PDK dhe numri 99.

----------


## Llapi

*U hap në mënyrë solemne fushata zgjedhore e PDK-së në Podujevë*

*Palestra e Sporteve e Qytetit ishte tepër e vogël për ti zënë qytetarët llapjanë,
 që kishin ardhur ta përcjellin këtë ngjarje madhështore.
*






*Thaçi: 80 milion euro investime me qeverisjen e Naim Fetahut në Podujevë*

Partia Demokratike e Kosovës, dega në Podujevë zyrtarisht ka hapur fushatën elektorale për zgjedhjet lokale të 3 nëntorit. Të pranishëm ishin kryetari i PDK-së, njëherit kryeministri i Republikës së Kosovës, z. Hashim Thaçi, zëvendëskryetari i PDK-së, z. Kadri Veseli, si dhe funksionar të lartë partiak dhe qeveritar.

Hapjen e fushatës e bëri kryetari i degës së PDK-së në Podujevë, z. Muhamet Latifi, i cili pas fjalës së tij ftoi kandidatin për kryetar z. Naim Fetahun.
Z. Fetahu, pasi falenderoi dhe përshëndeti të pranishmit, i njoftoji mbi fuqizimin e PDK-së në Podujevë, si rezultat i anëtarësimeve masive të qytetrëve dhe aderimeve të mëdha nga subjektet tjera politike, ku tha se prej se është filluar përgaditja për zgjedhjet, në PDK janë anëtarësuar më shumë se 500 familje llapjane, gjë që është shenjë shumë e fortë për fitoren bindëse.
Kandidati për kryetarë të Podujevës, z.Naim Fetahu më pas bëri prezantimin e programit qeverisës të Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës për katër vjetët e ardhshëme, me synim për të bërë Podujevën Evropiane.

Në këtë program qeverisës në mesin e shumë prioriteteve fokus i veçantë ti kushtohet zhvillimit ekonomik, në veçanti sektorit të bujqësisë, kurse në fushën e edukimi, për cilësi më të lartë dhe kushte të përshtatshëme për të rinjtë, hapjen e disa degëve të Universitetit Publik të Prishtinës, në qytetin tonë, u shpreh Fetahu.
Sa i përketë sektorit të infrastrukturës, programi qeverisës i PDK-ës për komunën e Podujevës, sipas Fetahut, ofron projekte shumë të nevojshëme për qytetin, me theks të vecantë finalizimi i autostradës që lidhë shqiptarinë, si rrugë e kombit e cila edhe do të vjen deri në Merdare. u shpreh Fetahu.
Në mesin e këtyre projekteve u theksua edhe përfundimi i projektit të filluar nga Ministria e Punës dhe Mirëqenies Sociale, për ndërtimin e shtëpive për familjarët e dëshmorëve, invalidëve, veteranëve dhe skamnorëve.

Ndërsa, anëtari i Kryesisë së Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës, z. Rrustem Mustafa vuri në pah cilësitë dhe vlerat që e karakterizojnë z.Fetahun, si njeri akademik, luftëtar e bashkëpunëtor, si një politikan vizionar, së bashku me ekipin e fitorës që e përbëjnë kandidatët për asambleistë nga rradhët e PDK-së.
Kryetari i PDK-së, Hashim Thaçi, me këtë rast tha se çdo premtim që ka bërë kandidati për kryetar të PDK-së, Naim Fetahu, do të realizohet. Thaçi ftoi të gjithë për një fushatë të denjë.

Kam besim të plotë se Naim Fetahu me gjithë miqtë e tij, bashkë partiakët e tij, do të prezantojnë projektin më të mirë të mundësh për Podujevën Evropiane. Unë ju premtoj se komunës suaj do ti sjell edhe 80 milion euro projekte me kryetarin, Naim Fetahun, tha Thaçi.

z.Thaçi potencoi angazhimin dhe vullnetin e njerëzve të Llapit, si z. Rrustem Mustafa, z. Latif Gashi dhe z. Hajredin Hyseni për të zhvilluar qytetin e Podujevës me stil evropian, ku tha se edhe pse PDK-ja ishte opozitë në Llap, falë angazhimit të këtyre njerëzve, Podujeva ka qenë fituese e investimeve rreth 50 milion euro, u shpreh Thaçi.

Komisioni për Informim
PDK-PODUJEVE (BESIANË)

----------


## Llapi

*PDK i jep Prishtinës kuptim evropian* 

Era e ndryshimit po fryn në Prishtinë dhe me 3 nëntor nuk është fundi, por fillimi i rrugëtimit tonë të përbashkët europian. Ky është moment ynë. Është momenti për të bërë kthesën, sepse unë me gjithë potencialin tim do t’i përkushtohem qytetarëve të Prishtinës. Kështu u shpreh kandidati i PDK-së për Prishtinën, Agim Çeku, në hapjen zyrtare të fushatës elektorale në Prishtinë.

“Të gjithë kandidatët e listës së PDK-së bartin mbi vete një pjesë të Prishtinës. Janë artistë, arkitektë, doktorë, agronom, ekonomistë, juristë, sportistë dhe së bashku përbëjmë një ekip të kompletuar për Prishtinën europiane”, tha Çeku.

I bindur për fitoren në Prishtinë, ai tha se programi i tij është i fokusuar në tri shtylla kryesore, në shërbim, zhvillim dhe promovim. Ndërsa, për realizimin e tij, Çeku tha se ka edhe mbështetjen e parezervë të kryeministrit Thaçi. “Unë do të jem kryetar i Prishtinës, ndërsa Hashim Thaçi është kryeministër sot dhe do të jetë kryeministër i Kosovës edhe nesër”, shtoi Çeku.

Ndërsa, kryetari i PDK-së, Hashim Thaçi, njëherësh kryeministër i Kosovës, tha se Agim Çeku nuk është vetëm kandidat për kryetar, por edhe burrështetas, sepse mbi vete ka bartur përgjegjësi të shumta, të cilat kanë trasuar rrugën tonë drejt lirisë, pavarësisë dhe shtetndërtimit. “Sa herë që është ngarkuar me përgjegjësi Agim Çeku, gjithmonë kemi fituar, prandaj do të fitojmë edhe kësaj radhe në Prishtinë. Kosova europiane nuk ka kuptim pa Prishtinën europiane”, theksoi Thaci, duke bërë thirrje për një fushatë të mirëfilltë dhe të qetë.

Edhe për nënkryetarin e PDK-së, Hajredin Kuçi, kandidati Çeku është personi i duhur për të qeverisur me Prishtinën dhe sipas tij, vetëm me Agim Çekun mund të kalohet nga rutina e qeverisjes së deritashme, në zhvillim. Kurse për kryetarin e degës së PDK-së në Prishtinë, Lirak Çelaj, kandidati Çeku është një personalitet i dëshmuar. Ai tha se PDK-ja për Prishtinën ka kandiduar një njeri që ka qenë dhe është gjithmonë në shërbim të popullit. “Ne kemi kandiduar një ish-kryeministër për kryetar, sepse duam të jemi në shërbim të qytetarëve të Prishtinës dhe jo sikur kryetari aktual, i cili me ambicien për t’u bërë kryeministër, ka neglizhuar dhe harruar problemet e prishtinasve”, tha Çelaj.

Programi i PDK-së për qeverisjen e Prishtinës është përgatitur në bashkëpunim me qytetarë dhe nga nesër do të jetë në duar të të gjithë prishtinasve.

----------


## Llapi

*Hashim Thaçi: E gjithë Kosova është Mitrovicë*


bashkëpunëtorë e ka vazhduar fushatën në Mitrovicë. Ai edhe kandidati, njëherit kryetarit aktual Avni Kastrati, mitrovicasve u ka premtuar se në mandatin e ardhshëm katër vjeçar do të investohen 150 milionë euro për projekte kapitale. Kryeministri ka thënë se në Mitrovicë nga vitit 2009 deri më tash janë investuar mbi 100 milionë euro duke mos kursyer lëvdata ndaj kryetarit Kastrati për punën që ka bërë në Mitrovicë gjatë qeverisjes së tij.

Ai ka thënë se rrugëtimi për investime kapitale ka qenë i përbashkët me kryetarin Kastrati  dhe, sipas Thaçit, rrugëtimi i përbashkët do të vazhdojë drejt fitores së PDK edhe me 3 nëntor. 

Ai tha se qytetarët e Mitrovicës i besuan PDK-së në kohë sfidash dhe vazhdojnë ta bëjnë të njëjtën gjë.

 Ai i ka thënë kandidatit të Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës, Avni Kastrati, se ëndrrën e mitrovicasve e ka bërë realitet me projektet dhe investimet që janë bërë në qytet dhe në çdo fshat të kësaj komune. 

Sipas kryetari të partisë, e cila udhëheq me pushtetin, Mitrovica do të vazhdojë të mbetet si qendër politike e kuptimit, konkurrencës dhe është shembulli i kultivimit të demokracisë qytetare në Republikën e Kosovës

Për mua janë jashtëzakonisht të rëndësishme, të freskëta kujtimet e fushatës që kemi zhvilluar , fushatave tona të përbashkëta, por në veçanti fushatës së fundit, kur juve padrejtësisht ju detyruan të dilni edhe njëherë të votoni. Dëshiroj të falemnderoj gjithë ato familje që na dhanë mbështetje të jashtëzakonshme, gjithë ato familje që na priten, na besuan gjithë ato familje që organizuan takime, duke përfshirë edhe Bajrin,  Ilirin,  Ura e Gjakut, në Shipol, Shalë të Bajgores, dhe suksesi u arrit, 52 për qind, prandaj edhe tash nuk po dëshiroj më shumë se 60 për qind se duhet t`i japim kuptim demokracisë, ka thënë Thaçi. 

Kryeministri i Kosovë ka pohuar se projektet që prezantoi Avni Kastrati dhe nënkryetari i PDK-së, Kadri Veseli, do të përkrahen nga Qeveria e Kosovës. 

Thaçi nuk ka harruar t`ju kujtoj mitrovicasve se në çdo takim që ka në Prishtinë, në Bruksel, në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës e të tjera, temë kryesore është qyteti i Mitrovicës.

Ai madje ka thënë se ndihet mitrovicas. Por, jo vetëm ai. Sipas tij, e gjithë Kosova është Mitrovicë. Lideri i PDK`së ka thënë se me Mitrovicën janë Bashkimi Evropian, Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, NATO`ja dhe vendet të tjera.

Ju vetë, keni qenë dëshmitar të zgjedhjes se çështjes së Mitrovicës, apo problematikave që jemi ballafaquar tash e katërmbëdhjetë vite, unë dua vetëm t`ju theksoj se zgjedhjet e 3 nëntorit janë zgjedhje, që për herë të parë organizohen në gjithë territorin e Republikës së Kosovës dhe ky është rezultati i angazhimeve tona diplomatike,  marrëveshjeve tona që kemi arritur me Bashkimin Evropian, SHBA dhe NATO'në për integrimin e Mitrovicës, prandaj 3 nëntori është dita e zgjedhjeve të lira në Kosovë, dita e zgjedhjeve lokale, por mbi të gjitha është dita e bashkimit të Mitrovicës , ka thënë ai.

E nënkryetari i PDK-së që është nga qyteti i Mitrovicës, Kadri Veseli, ka folur shkurt në këtë tubim të PDK-së në Mitrovicë duke e falënderuar kryeministrin për angazhimin e tij, për ndihmën që i ka dhënë Mitrovicës në investime kapitale. 

Ai është shprehur i bindur se PDK do të fitoj në shumicën e komunave, përfshirë këtu edhe Mitrovicën.

I nderuar kryetar dhe kandidat i Mitrovicës besoj shumë se me këta burra e gra në emër të Zotit, Mitrovica universitare prapë do të qeveriset nga Partia Demokratike e Kosovës, ka thënë Veseli.  

Kryetari aktual i Mitrovicës ka folur për projektet dhe punën që është bërë në mandatin e tij duke thënë se Mitrovica do të jetë model i qeverisjes jo vetëm për qytetarët e saj, por për gjithë qytetarët e Kosovës.

Ne si subjekt politik në bashkëpunim me të gjitha strukturat udhëheqëse të degës në Mitrovicë, të gjithë ekspertët, kemi përpiluar programin i cili, jam shumë i bindur, se do të jetë model edhe për Mitrovicën në të ardhmen, por garantoj se do të jetë model edhe për të gjitha qytetet tjera. Është moment që ne jemi në një situatë t'u marr parasysh se e kemi programin mendoj tepër interesant, nuk jemi përshpejtu që me ditën e para të zgjedhjeve të jetë program i gatshëm, meqë jam shumë i sinqertë,  mendoj se subjektet tjera politike kishin me i marr elementet prej aty edhe kishin me i paraqit si të vetat, prandaj atë mundësi nuk i kemi dhënë, kemi menduar për çdo detaj, ka thënë ai.

----------


## Llapi

*
Qeverisja e mirë vazhdon...
Për Malishevën Evropiane*

Kilaj merr mbështetje të fuqishme nga Drenoci, Carralluka, Shkarashniku dhe Tërpeza e Ulët

Malishevë, 10 tetor

Isni Kilaj, ka marrë sot mbështetje të fuqishme nga banorët e fshatrave Drenoc, Shkarashnik, Carrallukë dhe Tërpezë e Ulët, në fushatën e PDK-së për Komunën e Malishevës. hapësirat e shkollave, nuk ishin të mjaftueshme për ti nxënë të gjithë të banorët që kishin dalë të marrin pjesë në këto takime dhe për të dhënë mbështetje të fuqishme Isni Kilaj dhe kandidatët e PDK-së për Asamblenë Komunale.
Gjatë tubimeve, në vazhdimësi brohoritej emri Isni Kilaj dhe PDK, duke i dhënë kështu mbështetje të madhe programit të Kilajt, për Malishevën Evropiane dhe vazhdimin e qeverisjes së mirë.
Përveç shumë qytetarëve që morën pjesë në këto takime, të pranishëm ishin edhe deputetët e Kuvendit të Kosovës, Halit Krasniq dhe Hasime Mazreku-Krasniqi, veprimtari Hamzë Morina, prof.Dr.Ramiz Hoti, Naser Krasniqi dhe shumë veprimtar të kësaj ane, të cilët i dhanë mbështetje të fuqishme PDK-së dhe Isni Kilajt për kryetar të Malishevës.
Prof.Dr.Ramiz Hoti, nga Carralluka, e quajti parti të vlerave PDK-në dhe kryetarin Kilaj, njeri i cili ka programin dhe ofertën më të mirë dhe i cili është i vetmi që deri tani i ka përmbush premtimet.
Po ashtu edhe veprimtari Hamzë Morina, kërkoi që të votohet Kilaj, pasi është një person që tërë veprimtarin e tij politike, ja kushtoi këtij vendi dhe është njeri i fjalës e i besës.
Ndërsa Naser Krasniqi, njëri nga protagonistët e rastit Kleçka, tha se PDK, është parti e vlerave dhe e cila i mbron vlerat e vërteta të UÇK-së. Po ashtu sipas Krasniqit, Isni Kilaj, është njeriu i cili ka realizuar të gjitha premtimet, por edh njeriu i cili ka përkrahjen më të madhe nga Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës dhe kryeministri Thaçi.
Edhe deputetët Hasime Mazreku-Krasniqi dhe Halit Krasniqi i dhanë përkrahje Isni Kilajt dhe të gjithë kandidatëve të PDK-së

----------


## Antiproanti

*Partia e Fortë do ta sjellë Formulën 1 në Prishtinë* 



Prishtinë, 11 tetor - Në kuadër të publikimit voluminoz Lorem Ipsum, Partia e Fortë ka bërë publik planin e saj të radhës, Prishtina Grand Prix – Pista për Formula 1.

E projektuar nga një grup i flaktë profesionistësh dhe tifozësh të këtij sporti, Prishtina Grand Prix shtrihet në një gjatësi 25 900 km dhe përbën pistën më të gjatë të Formulës 1 në botë. Ajo kalon përmes lagjeve rezidenciale të kryeqytetit, në mënyrë që të gjithë qytetarët ta kenë mundësinë e përcjelljes së garave nga dritaret e tarracat e tyre.

“Shpejtësia gjithmonë ka qenë tipar i këtij populli. Ne nuk trembemi nga shpejtësia. Populli i Kosovës e veçanërisht votuesi i Prishtinës duhet ta ketë mundësinë e pjesëmarrjes, qoftë në garë, qoftë në audiencë një organizim ndërkombëtar kaq prestigjioz siç është Formula 1”, ka deklaruar kryetari legjendar i PF-së, Visar Arifaj.

Pas një pune të gjatë planifikuese, ekspertët partiak tani po bëjnë gati dokumentacionin e nevojshëm për njohjen formale të këtij projekti edhe nga Fédération Internationale de l'Automobile (FIA), që është institucioni më i lartë qeverisës i garave motosportive në botë.

Faza e parë e ndërtimit të pistës do të zgjasë 18 muaj, kurse aneksimi dhe plotësimi i ulëseve për shikues edhe 12 muaj shtesë, ndërsa Partia e Fortë premton që nuk do t’i kursejë miliardat për këtë projekt kaq madhor.

“Ky projekt përveç që na sjell vota neve si parti, është shumë fitimprurëse për vetë qytetin e Prishtinës. Prishtina Grand Prix do të jetë një nga ngjarjet kryesore të mbarë shtetit”, ka deklaruar Arifaj.

Pista Prishtina Grand Prix kushton 900 milionë euro dhe konsiderohet si një nga investimet më të mëdha kapitale të planifikuara nga Partia për Komunën gjatë vitit 2014.

Detajet për tenderin do të bëhen të ditura pas datës 4 nëntor.
http://www.koha.net/?page=1,17,161811
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Antiproanti

> *
> Qeverisja e mirë vazhdon...
> Për Malishevën Evropiane*
> 
> ...


 :sarkastik: 

Mjafton fotografia e postur, per te pare se sa jo-europiane eshte PDK ne Malisheve...
Asnje femer rreth e rrotull!

Ne Europe nuk ka parti apo tubime partiake, ku nuk eshte prezente asnje femer. Ne Azi po. 
Prandaj, titulli do te duhej te ishte: "*Qeverisja e keqe vazhdon... Per Malisheven Aziatike*"

----------


## Llapi

*Thaçi jep 75 milionë euro për Malishevën*

Publikuar: 11.10.2013 - 20:22

Malishevë, 11 tetor - Partia Demokratike e Kosovës mbajti sot tubim elektoral në Malishevë, ku u promovuan kandidati i kësaj partie për kryetar të Malishevës, Isni Kilaj dhe 34 kandidatë për Asamblenë Komunale. Kreu i PDK-së vazhdoi edhe këtu me premtime për investime të mëdha, kurse Malishevës i premtoi 75 milionë euro në katër vjetët e ardhshëm.

Sipas Thaçit, Isni Kilaj do të fitojë që në raundin e parë, sepse ai është njeri i ndryshimeve në Malishevë. Njëkohësisht kreu i PDK-së u zotua se për të gjithë mësimdhënësit, punëtorët shëndetësorë, pjesëtarët e FSK, të policisë, familjet e dëshmorëve, pensionistët, zjarrfikësit dhe të gjitha kategoritë do të ketë rritje të pagave, thuhet në kumtesën e PDK-së.

Çdo projekt që ka prezantuar Kilaj, në qytet apo fshat, do ta ketë përkrahjen e Qeverisë. Kemi vendosur që për mandatin tuaj katërvjeçar, ti ndajmë 75 milionë euro investime në Malishevë, vijoi Thaçi.

Pasi theksoi rezultatet e arritura në qeverisjen e tij me Malishevë, Kilaj tha se edhe ato që kanë mbetur pa u realizuar, do ti realizojmë së bashku me ju dhe kryeministrin Thaçi, të cilin e kemi pasur vazhdimisht mbështetësin më të madh dhe besojmë që ta kemi përsëri.

Kilaj premtoi shtrimin me asfalt të të gjitha rrugicave nëpër fshatra, pastaj ndërtimin e  transitit, shkollave në Gurishtë, Bubavec, Carrallukë, Golluboc, Astrazup, Llozicë, Lladroc, ujësjellësin e Drenocit, Senikut, Shkarashnikut, Bubavecit, Kijevës, të Pagarushës, si dhe që do të vazhdojë me projekte në shëndetësi, kulturë, rini, sport, bujqësi.

----------


## Antiproanti

*Partia e Fortë: Do ta zmadhojmë përmendoren e Bill Clintonit*




*Partia e Fortë shpalosi projektin për themelimin e Muzeut të Historive Fiktive, Galerinë e Premtimeve të Mbajtura si dhe planet për vjetërsimin dhe modernizimin e objekteve kulturore. Partia e Fortë shpalosi edhe programin e vet për kulturë, si një nga pikat kryesore të programit të përgjithshëm për Prishtinën, Lorem Ipsum.*

Në takimin e mbajtur pranë Sahatkullës, është folur për një Prishtinë me hapësira të mjaftueshme për përmirësime dhe risi në sektorin e kulturës, ku vërehet sidomos numri jo i kënaqshëm i muzeve, arsye kjo që e ka shtyrë Partinë të themelojë edhe Muzeun e Historive Fiktive.

Drejtori për Kulturë i nën-Drejtoratit për Kulturë në qeverisjen e ardhshme lokale, Dren Maliqi, me këtë rast ka thënë: ‘_Ky muze do të jetë i mbushur me fotografi, artifakte artificialisht të prodhuara në atë mënyrë që secili individ do të mund ta gjejë historinë që i përshtatet më së shumti. Identiteti gjithmonë ka qenë problematik për njerëzit dhe kështu falë foto-montazheve dhe 3D printimit, ne mund të krijojmë versione të shumëfishta për çdo identitet dhe prejardhjen e tij. Të gjithë do të ndihen të kënaqur me ndjenjen e përkatësisë që do ta fitojnë nga një vizitë e vetme._’

Në këtë aktivitet të pasur kulturor, ishte prezent edhe kryetari lexhendar i Partisë së Fortë, Visar Arifja i cili në lidhje me planet kulturore për Prishtinën që projekt tjetër kyç për Prishtinën kulturore do të jetë edhe themelimi i Galerisë së Premtimeve të Mbajtura. Kjo Galeri, sipas lexhendarit, do të përmbajë një ekspozitë permanente të premtimeve që gabimisht mund të mbahen nga ndonjë individ, biznes, organizatë apo subjekt politik.

‘_Për të treguar respekt ndaj miqve tanë, Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, ne do ta vendosim nga një shtatore të secilit president të SHBA-ve në pikat kryesore të qytetit përfshirë zmadhimin dhe vjetërsimin e shtatores aktuale të Presidentit Bill Clinton_’, ka bërë të ditur Maliqi, në vazhdën e shpalosjes së projekteve kulturore që kanë për qëllim respektimin e miqve dhe figurave të ndritura për popullin e Kosovës.

Ndërkaq, duke folur për "_akuzat e Komunës së Prishtinës për kopjim të projekteve_", kryetari Arifaj ka thënë se të gjitha projektet e Partisë së Fortë janë origjinale.

“_Nuk është e vërtetë që kemi kopjuar ndonjë plan nga Komuna e Prishtinës. Të gjitha planet janë origjinale. Plani jonë për të krijuar pistën e Formula 1 është përpiluar nga ekspertët dhe është në tërësi e zhvilluar nga ne. Por, ne për dallim nga Komuna, i lejojmë dhe i inkurajojmë të gjithë ta kopjojnë këtë plan dhe planet tjera. Sepse, ne i përmahemi parimeve të informatave të hapura dhe open source_", ka thënë kryetari legjendar.

Projekte si modifikimi i Sahat Kullës “*Rita Ora*”, vjetërsimi dhe modernizimi i objekteve kulturore ekzistente, themelimi i shpellave dhe trashëgimisë kulturore neolitike, si dhe projekte tjera të ngjashme janë cekur të gjitha si prioritete në programin e qeverisjes lokale të Partisë së Fortë. /Telegrafi/

http://www.telegrafi.com/lajme/parti...t-112-346.html

----------

